# My son In Iraq



## Tucsonred

I know I posted this pic on Fri's pics, but I'm just so proud of my son!! He will be home July 4th. (we actually think a few days eariler than that) But you know how the Army is!! I'd like to thank everyone again for all the support the past 15 months that he's been gone. Ya'll uplifted me several times when I really needed it!! God bless each and:flag: every one of you!


----------



## catchysumfishy

That's Awesome and i know your heart is full to capacity with your Son! God Bless your Son,You and Your Family-Thank You!


----------



## robul

catchysumfishy said:


> That's Awesome and i know your heart is full to capacity with your Son! God Bless your Son,You and Your Family-Thank You!


Couldn't of said it better myself.

God Bless your son and all of the troops!! And god bless your family!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

+3


----------



## Nwilkins

The one month countdown has become, he'll be home before you know it. God Bless him and all our troops


----------



## Roger

Treat him like a king when he's home, Lord knows he deserves it. May God bless you all.


----------



## V-Bottom

+4 Bless them one and all. Families too. My daughter has been in the other sand box for 1 month now. 503MP Bn.


----------



## Tucsonred

V-Bottom, I will keep her in my prayers!! I will keep all of them in my prayers. It just can't be easy for them. When my son left, I told him when he got back we would be the same, but he would be different. God forbid if we ever see what they have seen!! He left his base yesterday so no more missions! Don't know when they will get to Kuwait. They have "classes" which I would think is "debriefing" !!


----------



## Browning A5

I have a son in the Navy. God Bless all the young men and women.


----------



## Tucsonred

I sat down yesterday and sent him an email, pouring my heart out about how important the time was that I went fishing with my dad. My 4 yr old grand daughter wants to go fishing. I promised that I'd buy her a rod and reel (she wants one of those "cute" ones from Walmart). She reminds me of me...I was daddy's little girl, I was his shadow. I told him it wouldn't matter to her if she caught anything or not!! I can't wait for him to get back to Ft. Benning and take her!! There is a river right there on the base!! Perfect place!!


----------



## capt. stealth

We are all proud of your son and the entire armed forces. Post this picture as much as you would like!


----------



## CajunBob

Call me or send me a pm and we will go fishing


----------



## Titus Bass

catchysumfishy said:


> That's Awesome and i know your heart is full to capacity with your Son! God Bless your Son,You and Your Family-Thank You!





robul said:


> Couldn't of said it better myself.
> 
> God Bless your son and all of the troops!! And god bless your family!


X3...God Bless all............


----------



## State_Vet

Tell your son, thanks for his service and welcome home!


----------



## Tucsonred

They keep changing the date he's suppose to be home!! He didn't know it had been changed again until my DIL told him tonight. He's a bit ticked off!! Well,it's the Army!! But, I just found out he's not in Iraq any longer. He's now in Kuwait. One step closer to being home!! I can't wait to see him next week (now arrival time 0015 hrs tues 7/7) so, I get to be at the air strip at Ft Benning when he arrives!! Yippeeee...God speed and prayers to all 2 coolers that have family still there!!


----------



## huntr4life

Awesome, thanks to you and your son for his service!


----------



## RiverRat1962

Pass along my thanks! Welcome home!


----------



## RogerB

tell him thanks and welcome home from me.


----------

